
Ask HN: Wunderlist shutting down, any worthy competitors? - sooperb
For a while the Wunderlist team had been proposing to users to move to Microsoft To-Do. They just announced this morning that Wunderlist will no longer be syncing from May 6th, 2020.<p>Are there any notable to-do applications, which are that simple and just work?
======
darekkay
The obvious one is Todoist (it supports importing tasks from Wunderlist). I've
been using it since around 2014 and it offers the best simplicity-feature
ratio for me. TickTick seems to be very popular lately, but I didn't try it.

------
smt88
ClickUp is phenomenal. Best task tracker I've ever used. Could replace both
Wunderlist and Jira, depending on how you configured it. Apps are great too.

